# netzwerkkarte traffic auslesen



## loopsen (25. Sep 2007)

halo zusammen. mich würde mal interessieren, wie man einer netzwerkkarte den normalen bit-stream auslesen kann. also das simple "010001001" ist das überhaupt möglich?

hat jemand schon amal so etwas gemacht?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2007)

Was willst du denn damit? An die unteren Schichten des Netzwerks kommst du mit Wireshark (mittlerweile dank der neuen tollen gesetzgebung nicht mehr legal zu gebrauchen, zu besitzen oder anzubieten). Es gibt für Java auch einen JNI Wrapper für den Pcap den Wireshark benutzt. Hierfür gilt jedoch gleiches bzgl. der Legalität.

Google ist dein Freund.

- Alex


----------



## loopsen (25. Sep 2007)

wir haben so ein projekt in der schule...oder besser wir haben vor etwas in diese richtung zu machen. also das direkte auslesen wäre schon sehr interessant. so sieht man auch mal nicht nur in der theorie, wie diese stop, kontroll,start bits aussehen...naja aber wieso ist das nicht legal???


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2007)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/computer/:Hackerparagraph-Auch-Aufpasser/598457.html



> ...
> Wer also ein Programm schreibt, mit dem sich Sicherheitslücken ausfindig machen lassen, macht sich strafbar - aber auch, wer solche Programme verbreitet und besitzt. Und wer eine Sicherheitslücke findet und diese veröffentlicht, fällt ebenfalls unter das neue Gesetz.
> ...


----------



## loopsen (25. Sep 2007)

haha ja wisst ihr ich bin aus der schweiz...da haben wir solche idioten die komische gesetzte machen nicht...oder weniger


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2007)

k, dann kannst du's ja beruhigt nutzen ... ;-) Have some fun ...


----------



## loopsen (12. Nov 2007)

für alle dies interessiert hier ist die page von jpcap und es ist auch alles ganz schön erklärt
http://netresearch.ics.uci.edu/kfujii/jpcap/doc/


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2007)

Öhm, ist denn das posten solcher Links in deutschland noch erlaubt???

*nach moderator ruf*

- Alex


----------



## loopsen (22. Nov 2007)

ich poste aus der schweiz ;-)

das darfst du nicht so streng sehen


----------



## tuxedo (22. Nov 2007)

Den deutschen Behörden ist es glaub wurscht woher der Link stammt. Interessant ist nur, wo er steht.

- Alex


----------



## loopsen (4. Dez 2007)

nein interessant ist wo der server steht, der den download anbietet...mann nur keine angst


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Nicht wenn man sich mit der Linkgebung den Inhalt zu eigen macht.

Okay lassen wir das kleinkarierte... Sonst artet es noch aus ;-)


----------



## Angel4585 (4. Dez 2007)

Interessant wirds wenn das Forum, also die Dateien auf einem Server in der Schweiz liegen und die Datenbank mit dem Link drin auf einem Server in Deutschland.


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Ich sagte ja: es artet aus ;-) LOL
Okay, um um das ganze weiter zu spinnen: RICHTIG interessant wird bei einem Datenbankcluster mit verteilten Servern in Deutschland, Schweiz und sonstwo.

- Alex


----------



## loopsen (13. Dez 2007)

haha oder backups auf server in abderen ländern


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (13. Dez 2007)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Ich bin im Moment dabei, so eine Möglichkeit für Java zu programmieren. Im verwende eine "Packet Sniffer SDK"-Trial Lizenz und im moment programmier ich die Schnittstelle zu Java, da ich aber im Moment nicht so viel Zeit hab wird das noch ein bischen dauern, aber wenn dich es wirkilich interessiert würde ich mal hier gucken, nur das auslesen des Netzwerk-Streams ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert!


----------

